# my lasts hashis&thyroid...labs. thanks!



## Atreya (Jan 30, 2011)

:a1Thyroid:Hi everyone!! this Hashis world is making me crazy, really. i would like to know how i am with my numbers, the doctor is just telling me keep with the same dosis and after fast 8-9 months of taking levothyroxine (also for some months i was taking liothironin plus levotiroxine 75-50mcg and it puts me on hiper). I have my last labs test. i don´t know very well what all this means. i am taking 75-50mcg per day of Levothyroxine and having symptoms. Thank you in advance for your input!
p.s my skin so dry, my is falling,i eat few but gaining some extra kgs ... etc...! etc! :/ 
Thank you!

TSH bas i.Se : 3.36 m U/I range: 0.27-4.20
TSH Stim i.Se: 17.85 mU/I range: 2.00-25.00 (tsh stimulation test)
Freies Trijodthyronin i.Se: 2.37 ng/l range: 2.00-4.40
freies Thyroxin i.Se: 2.37 ng/l range: 9.30-17.00
Thyreoglobulin -AK: 164 kU/l range: <115
Thyreoidale Peroxidase AK: 67 KU/l range:<34


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Atreya said:


> :a1Thyroid:Hi everyone!! this Hashis world is making me crazy, really. i would like to know how i am with my numbers, the doctor is just telling me keep with the same dosis and after fast 8-9 months of taking levothyroxine (also for some months i was taking liothironin plus levotiroxine 75-50mcg and it puts me on hiper). I have my last labs test. i don´t know very well what all this means. i am taking 75-50mcg per day of Levothyroxine and having symptoms. Thank you in advance for your input!
> p.s my skin so dry, my is falling,i eat few but gaining some extra kgs ... etc...! etc! :/
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Atreya..........................hi!!! Both FREE T3 (triiodothyronine) and the FREE T4 (thyroxine) are in the basement. I am surprised you can crawl out of bed. I do note that FT3 is 2.37 and FT4 is 2.37; is this correct or is it a typo?

As discussed previously, targeting 1.0 or less for TSH might be a good idea as most of us feel best there or around there.

I think you are undermedicated. But, if you have not gotten your ferritin up, you may continue to feel hyper when increasing your thyroxine replacement.


----------



## Atreya (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Andros, thank you for your response! and you are right, it was a typo, sorry. 
Here are the correct values: 
*Tsh bas. 3.36 mU/l* range: 0.27-4.20
*Tsh stim. 17.85 mU/l* range: 2.00-25.00
*Free Trijodthyronin i.Se 2.37ng/l * range: 2.00-4.00 
*Free Thyroxin i.Se 12.07 ng/l* range: 9.30-17-00

*thyreoglobulin: 164 kU/l* range: < 115
*thyreoidale peroxidase: 67 kU/l* range:<34

and yes the doc says i am ok, and no more questions, and he says no more i must keep taking the same dosage. i am not taking everyday the ferritin, the doctor says anything about it, as they (docs most of them i think) do not think a low ferritin, b12 etc by itself causes something. but i will take everyday it, also b12... 
i'm lost and tired. :/ 
Thank you really for your response, hugs1. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Atreya said:


> Hi Andros, thank you for your response! and you are right, it was a typo, sorry.
> Here are the correct values:
> *Tsh bas. 3.36 mU/l* range: 0.27-4.20
> *Tsh stim. 17.85 mU/l* range: 2.00-25.00
> ...


Hugs back at you! I feel you are undermedicated. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 and 75% of the range given by your lab. Your FT3 ( Triiodothyronine)is in the basement. That is your active hormone. You must feel terrible.

I am also concerned about the thyroglobulin. Did they turn you down for the sonogram?

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html


----------

